# Anyone have, or put svnlite on RELENG_, or STABLE_9?



## Chris_H (May 18, 2016)

Greetings,
 I still work with, and maintain a few 9-STABLE boxes, and have always been somewhat annoyed by the large dependency chain that the standard subversion requires; given that the only reason I require it for these machines, is for the sake of maintaining their ports(7), and src trees. So I was wondering a couple of things, and thought I'd ask here.

1) Why wasn't `svnlite` included in/on STABLE, or RELENG 9?
2) Has anyone ported it into 9's src tree?

Thanks for any insight, or pointers to getting it into the 9.x src tree!

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2016)

Chris_H said:


> 2) Has anyone ported it into 9's src tree?


Not that I know of. And it's not going to happen anymore anyway as the whole 9.x branch is going to be end-of-life by the end of the year. 

Instead of a fully blown Subversion have you looked at net/svnup? It serves the same purpose as the old cvsup. Another option is to have one server use Subversion and have the rest simply rsync from it or, if your network allows it, you could even NFS mount them.


----------



## xtaz (May 19, 2016)

Or install it using the port rather than the package. Then you can deselect a few things and then it only depends on a few things. Mine for example depends on this:


```
$ pkg info -d subversion
subversion-1.9.4:
  expat-2.1.0_3
  sqlite3-3.12.2
  apr-1.5.2.1.5.4
  serf-1.3.8_1
  gettext-runtime-0.19.7
```


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Not that I know of. And it's not going to happen anymore anyway as the whole 9.x branch is going to be end-of-life by the end of the year.
> 
> Instead of a fully blown Subversion have you looked at net/svnup? It serves the same purpose as the old cvsup. Another option is to have one server use Subversion and have the rest simply rsync from it or, if your network allows it, you could even NFS mount them.


Hello, SirDice , and thank you for the reply!
I _knew_ I was going to get something like this. But I _never_ expected it from _you_. 
OK in an attempt to disqualify this, as a legitimate answer. May I point out, that there have been ~20 commits to the 9/branches in the last week. Why did they bother? 9 will be kicked to the curb, at the end of the year. Why did they waste their time?
OK I could go on. But I think I've made my point.  I guess I'll just do it myself. It's not a _that_ big deal to implement, and others might be glad to have the option, as well -- I'll be a hero! 

Thanks again, SirDice , for taking the time to reply!

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

xtaz said:


> Or install it using the port rather than the package. Then you can deselect a few things and then it only depends on a few things. Mine for example depends on this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the reply, xtaz . I'm going to give the svnlite implementation on 10, and 11 a closer look. But I think _ideally_, that _9_ should be on par with all the other versions, as long as it's still a supported version.

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2016)

Chris_H said:


> OK in an attempt to disqualify this, as a legitimate answer. May I point out, that there have been ~20 commits to the 9/branches in the last week. Why did they bother? 9 will be kicked to the curb, at the end of the year. Why did they waste their time?


Bug fixes, not new functionality.


----------



## kpa (May 19, 2016)

Chris_H said:


> May I point out, that there have been ~20 commits to the 9/branches in the last week. Why did they bother? 9 will be kicked to the curb, at the end of the year. Why did they waste their time?



They know that some people will continue to use FreeBSD 9 no matter what after official support has ended and in some cases those people are the developers themselves so they want to keep FreeBSD 9 a usable platform for their own use.

To quote a recent post on freebsd-hackers:



> FreeBSD is a collection of individuals, each with his or her own hot buttons and interests.


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Bug fixes, not new functionality.


Thanks, SirDice .
Indeed. You are (of course) correct. 
But in the end; 9 is still a supported version. It was, when svnlite was added to 10, and 11, and is now. So I guess my real question might be better phrased; why wasn't it included in 9, when it (svnlite) was included in 10, and 11?

Thanks for taking the time to reply, SirDice !

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

kpa said:


> They know that some people will continue to use FreeBSD 9 no matter what after official support has ended and in some cases those people are the developers themselves so they want to keep FreeBSD 9 a usable platform for their own use.
> 
> To quote a recent post on freebsd-hackers:


But, as memory serves; 9 still had better than a year of support left, when svnlite was added to 10, and 11. It'd been _trivial_ to have just included 9 to the list. No? I'm not b{...}ching so much, as just curious.

Thanks, kpa , for taking the time to reply!

--Chris


----------



## kpa (May 19, 2016)

Adding new features to a major version line via releng or stable branches is a big no no in FreeBSD because it introduces new liabilities that weren't present when the matching stable version was branched from CURRENT. New features go to CURRENT and only there.


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

OK. I guess that makes sense enough. So I guess the reverse doesn't apply -- removing the ability to use cvs(1), via csup(1).  
I probably wouldn't have bothered with any of this; save the fact, I'm going to have to continue maintaining 9, for a few customers, for awhile longer.

Thank you very much for the clarification, kpa!

--Chris


----------



## kpa (May 19, 2016)

CSup is still there in the source tree of 9.3 so it's not really removed from 9.*. I'm just not sure if it's built by default since I'm not using 9.3 anywhere.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.3/usr.bin/csup/

Edit: It's still in 10.3 by default but of course you'd have to set up your own servers to use it.


----------



## Chris_H (May 19, 2016)

kpa said:


> CSup is still there in the source tree of 9.3
> {...}
> Edit: It's still in 10.3 by default but of course you'd have to set up your own servers to use it.


Yea, that's the rub. I think in the end; it'll be easier if I invest the time up front to get svnlite in base, than to have to deal with ongoing cvs(1) repo maintenance. 
The commit to 10, was 251886. It shouldn't be _too_ hard. Then, once it's don. It's done! 

Thanks for all your help, kpa !

--Chris


----------

